# Studying at home



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

As many musicians, I do study always at school, or something. It's not that I can't study cello at home, simply it's better to do it out of home.

When I study at home, I can't get concentrated for too long, and I get bored very often. I think it's because of lots of distractions, parents calling for home job, sisters needing help for something, or simply because there are lots of thing do to...

Recently, I have developed a very objective method of studying (I do write exactly what I'll do during that hour, for example "clean the intonation from measure 10 to 35"), but still I have lots of problems studying at home.

I'm now thinking about isolating a room in my house, and put there everything I need for studying (like a "study bunker"). But I don't know in which way it will help...

Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

I do. My works are more effective when I do them out of my house. The house is too comfy with my bed and laptop and internet and candies etc etc.. So I usually go to library or any nice cafe to get my work done (I am not a musician so yea..). Isolating a room doesn't work for my because my mind will wander off automatically..


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree, I'm way to easily distracted.


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

The point is how to avoid that? Because you know, you'll not always have a room for studying... Specially in holidays 

I'd like to have kind of a solution...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A dilemna indeed,

Im not sure how large your house is but if possible you could just empty a room, leave a chair and just lock yourself in.

Is it a problem studying at school?


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought about doing that, but I think it's not psicologically correct to lock myself there... I mean, studying should not be a effort, It should be also a bit of pleasure...

Studying at school is OK... I do it always, but sometimes it's just not possible...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Signore said:


> I'm now thinking about isolating a room in my house, and put there everything I need for studying (like a "study bunker"). But I don't know in which way it will help...
> 
> Anyone has the same problem?


I've never been very good at studying at home - if anything, I spend more effort doing less work, just by being at home.

Having spent about 10 years in university, I always found it easier to study in public libraries. Admittedly, it wasted more time getting there, than say, waking up; going downstairs to study. The university libraries opened till about 10pm, so it defined the limits for my studying. That worked for me at least - well, at least I think I did, because I wasn't bottom of the class 10 years in a row!  A friend of mine in Spain tells me that it's not unusual for them to live with their parents until their late 30s for cultural reasons: whereas I love reading at home, I tend to study better when I'm away from home and family. It feels like the distance is important - like for work. I prefer working away from home, than at home, and I prefer relaxing away from work, than relaxing at work. I guess it's down to our personality make-up and where we learn to 'define' our boundaries.

If you had a study bunker, it could work if your family supported it, and recognised the rules around it (i.e. supporting you by reducing distractions).


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Signore said:


> As many musicians, I do study always at school, or something. It's not that I can't study cello at home, simply it's better to do it out of home.
> 
> When I study at home, I can't get concentrated for too long, and I get bored very often. I think it's because of lots of distractions, parents calling for home job, sisters needing help for something, or simply because there are lots of thing do to...
> 
> ...


I prefer doing my work at home. Yes, there are distractions, but I learned to live with them. Working at home has its advantages: At times, especially during work that requires heavy concentration, I am unable to proceed because I experience a saturated mind, and I need to take a break. I use such breaks to rest or to handle the distractions. After the break I return to my work with clear mind and continue where I stopped for the break. Often an idea for solving a work problem comes to mind while relaxing during the break.

I am not comfortable doing this outside home.


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Head_case, I feel exactly the same... Just like studying as work, and not as something I do for relaxing... Because you know, when you're reading (I also love reading) you're concentrated, but you're imaginating, and you're in a comfortable position... But when you're studying you're educating yourself, and something on it is kind of a "obligation"... And that's why I see it much as a work, and not as like seeing TV or posting on this forum...

Amateur_composer, as I see by your nickname, you're a composer. When I have work that need extreme concentration (for example maths, I had maths some years ago), I felt that also. The point is that when we're composing (just like studying maths) and you're not concentrated, you just can't do anything, because you are distracted... But when studying music, or biology, or history, when you're not concentrated you read the whole text (or play the whole music) without learning anything... And you don't notice anything, so you're distracted and then you say to yourself "oh, I was distracted", and meanwhile you lost 20 minutes and you're simply phisically tired...

So at some point is a bit different


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Head_case, I feel exactly the same... Just like studying as work, and not as something I do for relaxing... Because you know, when you're reading (I also love reading) you're concentrated, but you're imaginating, and you're in a comfortable position... But when you're studying you're educating yourself, and something on it is kind of a "obligation"... And that's why I see it much as a work, and not as like seeing TV or posting on this forum...


Yes...that's it! For me too. I work freelance, and my colleagues tell me how incredibly disciplined I am. Then when they see the kind of screed I post on forums, they are often shocked and wonder why I am so immature when I'm not at work


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, it's different attitudes in different places...


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Signore said:


> Amateur_composer, as I see by your nickname, you're a composer.


Well, I see myself as an amateur composer because I do not have any formal music education but I have a strong drive to write music. Melodies keep running in my mind, but the muse is not always cooperating when I try to write them down. However, there are some successes.

If you are interested, I have already posted in this forum a work of mine, a short woodwind quintet. You are welcome to listen to it and express your open minded opinion, for better or for worse. I would appreciate your constructive criticism.


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, Amateur_composer... I'll look for them as soon as possible (i'm going to Castelo Branco now)...


----------



## Krumcito (Jun 13, 2010)

*University*

The university is the best school, you can br free


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't understand...


----------

